
Ask HN: Can you share your Vim setup for Python? - rajathagasthya
I&#x27;m a recent grad and I have been using PyCharm so far. I&#x27;d like to try out coding in Vim especially because I need to code on a remote machine. Since Vim is one of the most popular choice for writing Python code, I&#x27;d love to know your setup.<p>Thanks!
======
WorldMaker
I always forget to set my defaults globally to the file type, so my python
files are littered with the following vim comment towards the bottom:

# vim: ai et ts=4 sts=4 sw=4

Explanation: forces auto-indent (ai), expand tabs to spaces (et), and tab
stops (soft and hard) to 4 spaces.

------
RaitoBezarius
If you plan to do more than Python, you will be happy to use EditorConfig (vim
plugin + .editorconfig file)

Here is my config:
[https://github.com/RaitoBezarius/vimconfig](https://github.com/RaitoBezarius/vimconfig)

I am more a Python developer than anything else.

But, this config is handy when you do fullstack dev or Rust or Elixir or
something other. :)

------
neduma
[https://github.com/carlhuda/janus](https://github.com/carlhuda/janus)

